# Any H/K AVR owners help w/LFE setting issue



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a question regarding the setting of the LFE section of my AVR 247. Attached is the H/K AVR 247 manual pages 52-53 for easy reference. I believe I may have something wrong w/ my receiver. I have a Carver Cinema sub with a L/R RCA line in of which I use the left input (as per the Carver manual) and connect a cable from the AVRs sub-out. My speakers are set to Large (Infinity Kappa 7.1) (Note though when set to small I have the same issue).

When I set the AVRs LFE setting to SUB (LFE) I get no information to the subwoofer, nothing, NADA, zilch. Only when I set it to SUB L/R+LFE do I get a signal out of the LFE (sub out) of the AVR. Now it does work but I do not get the benefit of being able to use the AVRs crossover setting and steeper cut off as I would if I were able to use the SUB (LFE) setting.

I have contacted H/K with no reply as of 3 weeks. In the past they have been more responsive.

Is there something I am missing? Note this is the same if I use the AVRs auto set up function (EZsetEQ) or manual set up method.

thanks in advance for any suggestions / comments


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

smurphy522 said:


> I have a question regarding the setting of the LFE section of my AVR 247. Attached is the H/K AVR 247 manual pages 52-53 for easy reference. I believe I may have something wrong w/ my receiver. I have a Carver Cinema sub with a L/R RCA line in of which I use the left input (as per the Carver manual) and connect a cable from the AVRs sub-out. My speakers are set to Large (Infinity Kappa 7.1) (Note though when set to small I have the same issue).
> 
> When I set the AVRs LFE setting to SUB (LFE) I get no information to the subwoofer, nothing, NADA, zilch. Only when I set it to SUB L/R+LFE do I get a signal out of the LFE (sub out) of the AVR. Now it does work but I do not get the benefit of being able to use the AVRs crossover setting and steeper cut off as I would if I were able to use the SUB (LFE) setting.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I think your assertion is correct. It is strange that it does work when set to L/R and LFE. That being said, I have not used an H/K AVR in many years so I am by no means an expert on them. Sorry that this is happening.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

A little late but here is the reply from H/K (they replied 2/18/11)

H/K response:
"Thank you for your email.



You need to select a proper subwoofer size on which the crossover settings depends. The subwoofer’s “size” setting depends upon how you programmed the front left and right speakers.



(1) If you set the front speakers to SMALL, the subwoofer setting will be SUB (LFE), and you won’t be able to change it. All low-frequency information will always be sent to the subwoofer. If you don’t have a subwoofer, you may wish to set your front speakers to LARGE so as not to lose this information, but you may need to lower the volume to avoid adverse results. We recommend that you either upgrade to full-range speakers or add a subwoofer to your system at the earliest opportunity.



(2) If you set the front speakers to LARGE, you may select from three possible settings for the subwoofer.



(i) SUB L/R+LFE: This setting sends all low-frequency information to the subwoofer, including both information that would normally be played through the front left and right speakers and the special low-frequency effects (LFE) channel information.

(ii) SUB (LFE): This setting plays low-frequency information contained in the left and right program channels to the front speakers, and directs only the LFE channel information to the subwoofer.

(iii) NONE: This setting steers all low-frequency information to the front speakers, and no information to the subwoofer output. Use this setting if you have a passive subwoofer, or a powered subwoofer that you connected to the front speaker outputs."

I hope some of you find this as helpful as I did.


----------

